

Facebook piracy - jahansafd

So i noticed that Facebook doesn't take down unauthorized copyright content uploaded by users (youtube finds a way locate and delete files that infringe copyrights). What's fb's policy on it? Are they taking any actions to protect copyrights?
======
mtgx
Youtube does that _voluntarily_. And their system also has no regard for fair
use.

Facebook can't be forced into deleting stuff _on their own_ , since they are
not responsible for the user content. Unless you send a DMCA for it...

